# dhcpcd keeps getting Link-Local addresses assigned

## geeksheik

Recently my wireless interfaces keep getting assigned Link-local addresses (169.254.184.224  in this case) via the dhcpcd daemon.  This occurs with multiple different routers and multiple different gentoo installations.

Here is an excerpt from a dhcpcd debugging session:

 *Quote:*   

> # dhcpcd -d wlan3
> 
> dhcpcd-6.9.0 starting
> 
> wlan3: if_disable_autolinklocal: Invalid argument
> ...

 

This happens within a second or two; it does not time out.  I do not think this address is coming from the DHCP server.  Any idea why this is happening or how I might debug it?

I've tried removing the leases from /var/lib/dhcpcd, but it keeps getting this back.

Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

 *geeksheik wrote:*   

> I do not think this address is coming from the DHCP server.  Any idea why this is happening or how I might debug it?

 

That's entirely the point of the link-local address - you're not getting ANYTHING back from the DHCP server!

You could try upgrading to dhcpcd-6.9.3 (6.9.0 isn't the latest release) if you think it's a dhcpcd problem.

If that doesn't work, examine the network traffic using tcpdump or wireshark.

If you do see a DHCP packet come from a server to your host which dhcpcd ignores for some reason then we can look into making dhcpcd work for you.

But I'll probably go out on a limb here and suggest your DHCP server is faulty.

Try removing the rapid_commit option and then if that fails changing from duid to clientid in /etc/dhcpcd.conf

----------

